# Audi S4 rear bumper rescue..



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello wales!

Thought I'd post this up in here rather than the studio, for a bit of a change.

This is an S4 that I look after regularly that had some damage to the rear bumper so the owner had it resprayed. Afterwards, he wasn't happy with the finish so on it's next visit to me, I had a look... :doublesho




























So apart from fish eyes, general contaminants, no shine, orange peel and buffer trails there were no faults in the paint at all!

Levels checked with the ultrasonic guage (measures the thickness of paint on any surface, and tells me the clearcoat thickness as well as the total coating thickness) we have a benchmark clear thickness and we're good to see what can be done.

Ok.. so out with a rotary, a blue 3m pad and some megs 205 (I prefer a softly softly approach) and after about 4 passes, carefully monitoring the bumper for temperature (remember - on bumpers, the plastic underneath will melt before the paint does) We have these 50/50's





































Phew! We can save it!

Carrying on then stopping to put my watch back on for a gratuitous reflection shot, looking much better than when it came in!










So after around six passes (or sets) on the whole bumper (so 3 hours work then!) with the milwaukee we've got the bumper looking like this in direct light : (all sorted bar a few deep fisheyes it's not safe to remove)



















Phew! Some of the whole car after finishing with CF Pro and Best of show ready for the worst winter can throw at the car : (apologies for the indoor only shots, it was dark again when I finished last night!)


















































































Thanks for looking!

Any questions or comments welcome as always.

James.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Top correction mate! I wouldn't be happy with that respray!


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

That respray was :doublesho:doublesho !!!

Great work James, stunning car!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Superb rescue James. The respray looked littered with deep defects but has come up brilliantly.

Cool car too, looks great after.


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Very Well done James, loving the work of the Welsh contingent at the moment!!:thumb:


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Top work there James :thumb:


----------



## Vikash (Oct 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to James, he's done an exceptional job. I used Chips Away to take out the bumper scratches and definitely won't be using them again having already given them two goes at it.

Well the pictures speak for themselves. You can tell James is thorough with his work. 

As well as gleaming, the finish is deeper and more saturated - and it looks stunning. Cheers mate.

V


----------

